# Does anybody here have experience with dCables long run HDMI 1.4 cables ?



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi all ... Well my dad is thinking of making our new home's basement a home theater place and has asked me to send him a 32 foot or longer HDMI cable ... My requirements are that I need a HDMI cable which is 32 feet (10 meter) or longer, and is HDMI 1.4 certified ..


So I've been looking around and I found this one cable:


tinyurl . com / 2bdpfrm (remove the spaces)


I know what you're thinking .. it says its 28 AWG, but on this page: tinyurl . com / 2cjrq2r (remove the spaces), it says its 24 AWG (first one from the top) ..


Also, I looked at Monoprice and BJC as well .. I know a lot of people recommend Monoprice, but the thing is their 35 feet cables don't list HDMI specific features, only their 'Hi Speed' cables do .. And BJC claims that all their cables are capable of supporting HDMI 1.4 features, but they don't explicitly list them on their website, and also their cable is a bit expensive ..


So this dCables cable is found I found .. It lists all HDMI features and is also relatively cheap ... What do you guys think ? Anybody here have experience with this cable ?


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Alright, I talked to two monoprice reps in detail and I'm convinced that their 35 feet cable should be okay ...


next question is this: They have various different cable options


Here is the list of all available 35 feet cables they have, along with their prices:


1) 24 AWG cable.. $23

2) 24 AWG 'flat' cable.. $23

3) 22 AWG cable.. $31

4) 22 AWG 'silver platted' cable.. $45


Their rep naturally recommended the last option to me as being the best at transferring signals .. But how much better is it ? I mean installation for a 22 AWG is also more difficult I understand .. Also, in the 24 AWG category, he said the 'flat' cable option is better as its more noise repelling, and is easier to install .. but i noticed people still go for the normal 'round' HDMI' cable ... Any logical reason for this ?


Basically need a recommendation from among these choices from the community now ..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There really is no difference between a HDMI 1.3 cable and a 1.4 cable its just another selling scheme to make people think they need to upgrade the cable as well. I have a 35ft cable from Monoprice and it works just fine.


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyways, can you suggest from the above list which cable I should go for ? I would of course prefer 22 AWG (I dont mind the extra $20 at all), but the problem is I don't know if it would be easy to install (as compared to a 24 AWG cable) in a 32 feet long conduit which has two 90 degree bends .. This is the reason why I'm asking for advice on the above choices ...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your going to want to be careful when pulling any HDMI cable through conduit, do not pull by the end of the cable and use some lube/liquid soap to help it slide through the conduit. I would think that the 22 awg would be fine.


----------

